# Air Commando GMT by Xezo



## Temption (Feb 8, 2006)




----------



## XTrooper (Feb 8, 2006)

I never knew this watch or brand existed, but what a great design! I REALLY like the look of this watch! A real man's watch! Two thumbs up and thanks for sharing! |> |>


----------



## Temption (Feb 8, 2006)

*Movement*: ETA 2893-2, 21 jewels, 42 hours power reserve, 4Hz. 
*Functions*: hours, minutes, sweep seconds, 24 hour hand, date calendar, uni-directional outer bezel, dual-directional internal bezel.
*Case*: Solid 316L stainless steel, three-piece brushed case with screw-down winding crown with case protection, screw-down crown at 10
for the adjustment of the dual-directional internal bezel.
*Case back*: Screw-down 316L stainless steel back displaying the movement through sapphire crystal glass. 
*Outer bezel*: Rotating uni-directional outer bezel with 60-minute scale and luminescent marker.
*Internal bezel*: Rotating dual-directional internal bezel under sapphire crystal glass with 12-hour scale
*Case diameter* (not including crown): 43mm. 
*Case height*: 12mm.
*Crystal*: Flat scratchproof sapphire crystal glass with antireflection treatment and with magnifying glass on date. 
*Water-Resistance*: 20 ATM (200M/660FT). 
*Dial*: Black. White luminescent numerals. Luminescent hour-markers dots. Second time zone 24-hour display in red.
*Hands*: White luminescent hands. Red 24-hour center hand.
*Bracelet*: Solid 316L brushed stainless steel, fold-over clasp with double safety device and two push-pieces. Width - 22mm

*Accuracy my Air Commando (012/500)*: 31.01.06 - 14.02.06 (336 Hours) 
*-1 (ONE) Second !*


----------



## Temption (Feb 8, 2006)




----------



## Herre (Feb 8, 2006)

I just bought the same watch (air comando black face).How is it working for you?.Thanks


----------



## WatchMe82 (Sep 1, 2007)

WOWWWW Awesome pics there temption, definately does the watch justice!! :-!:-!


----------



## skillet (Apr 16, 2008)

Herre said:


> I just bought the same watch (air comando black face).How is it working for you?.Thanks


How is the lume for night time reading. I do a lot of work at night as a firefighter and night visibility is important. I have a couple of watches from ball and the tubes are excellent. Just looking for a change and this model looks awsome and priced right


----------



## skillet (Apr 16, 2008)

just saw another post and it advised the lume was ok. Being a lume junke I guess I'll look at the ball EMII divers


----------

